# Notebookdisplay gegen eines mit höherer Auflösung wechseln



## MrColdFingers (3. Februar 2010)

*Notebookdisplay gegen eines mit höherer Auflösung wechseln*

Hallo Gemeinde,

ich habe seit einem Zwischenfall mit einer Wand und meinem Laptoprucksack einen dicken hässlichen Sprung im Display samt schwarzem Fleck von den austretenden Kristallen.
Ein passendes Display kostet etwa 130-180€ und bietet mir die alte Auflösung von 1280*800. Das dazugehörige Notebook ist ein ASUS N50VN-FP004C.
Damit bin ich aber äußerst unzufrieden und möchte im Zuge der Reparatur auf ein 1680*1050 Display aufrüsten. passende eBay-Auktion.
Natürlich macht man sich bei sowas ja erstmal über google auf die Suche nach ähnlichen Problemen, ich bin dabei aber über keine einzige fundierte Aussage gestolpert, lediglich Teilaspekte.

Ich hoffe, dass sich hier jemand mit der Materie auskennt und mir weiterhelfen kann.
Wenn das gesamte obere Teil dabei ist, hätte ich ja alle Inverter und Kabel beisammen.
Bleibt ja dann noch die Frage, ob es auch als 1680*1050 Display erkannt wird.


Für sachdienliche Hinweise gibt es auch eine Belohnung.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Euer Finger


----------



## Herbboy (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Notebookdisplay gegen eines mit höherer Auflösung wechseln*

vlt. hilft Dir das: Display Upgraden ---> Höhere Auflösung durch Displaytausch? - Notebookforum


----------



## MrColdFingers (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Notebookdisplay gegen eines mit höherer Auflösung wechseln*

Die Seite hab ich auch schon mal besichtigt, hat mir damals irgendwie nicht weiterhelfen können.
Was ich jetzt aber rausgefunden habe, ist, dass der Screen im C90S aus der Auktion der hier ist:
15,4     N154Z1     Chi Mei     Wide     1680x1050     30pin     2lvds     eeprom     
Mein N154I3-LO3 ist nicht in dieser Liste aufgeführt, aber ich denke, er wird mit dem benachbarten Screen
15,4     N154I1-L08     Chi Mei     Wide     1280x800     30pin     1lvds     eeprom
identisch sein. (Btw. wo findet man solche Listen?)
Der einzige Unterschied ist somit die Sache mit den Low Voltage Bauteilen.
Die Frage ist nun also, wo diese Bauteile aufgebracht sind.
Falls sie auf dem Inverter mit drauf sind, wäre das ganze ja kein Problem, da es sich in der Auktion um den gesamten oberen Teil handelt.
Falls die woanders drauf sind, wäre das dann auch das aus für mein Projekt?
Oder klappt es trotzdem?

Also wo bleiben die ganzen Experten hier? 

Gruß vom Finger


----------



## Jenny.S (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Notebookdisplay gegen eines mit höherer Auflösung wechseln*

Hallo Alle! 

Ich bin keine Gamer(in), aber ich glaube ihr könnt mir helfen, da mein Problem um Grafikkarten, Monitore und Notebooks geht!  
Zur Zeit bin ich die nicht-stolze Besitzerin eines alten Toshiba Notebooks, wovon langsam das Display sein Geist aufgibt...  Da ich momentan mir kein neues Gerät leisten kann, aber unbedingt das Notebook brauche (ohne Internet geht nichts bei mir...) wollte ich als Notlösung mir ein Medion Monitor kaufen und an das Notebook anschließen. 
Jetzt kommt die Frage: Damit ich die Auflösung des Monitors völlig verwenden kann (endlich mal Filme gucken auf einem >15 Zoll Display!), worauf muss ich achten? ich habe in unterschiedlichen Foren gesucht, manche sagen Grafik-Karte, andere Display-Auflösung. Ich bin verwirrt! 

Hilfe?  

danke schon mal im Voraus!


----------

